# Ben Askren has one challenge left on wrestling mat



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> ​





> Ben Askren defended his Bellator belt with a decision win over Jay Hieron in October. He's wrestled in the Olympics, won two multiple championships for the University of Missouri, and his next challenge should be Douglas Lima, when Bellator's next season starts in March.
> But Askren may have one more wrestling match in him. The idea of a one-time match with current world champ Jordan Burroughs has been proposed to Askren, and he likes what he hears.
> "He's a great competitor. He's the world champ. It would be a blast," Askren told Cagewriter. "We have uniquely different styles. I have the scrambling, and am a great mat wrestler, and he's very good on his feet. I think it will be a blast. You don't get to see too many contrasting styles that often."
> His contract with Bellator allows Askren to participate in wrestling events. His sponsor, Cage Fighter, also sponsors Burroughs, and is working to make this match happen, possibly in Chicago the weekend of the UFC on Fox 2.
> ...


*Yahoo Sports*


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Askren was considerably better than Burroughs in college, although Burroughs was tremendous. It's also a bad matchup stylistically for Burroughs, and Askren has a bit of a size advantage.

If he came in prepared I imagine Askren would win, but he hasn't wrestled in a few years so that's a big if.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Isn't this the second time it happens?


----------

